# All burl, all the time ... WMM's HRB



## duncsuss (Jan 6, 2013)

Finally got the CA finish shined up on the Honduras Rosewood Burl pieces I turned several weeks ago today, very happy with the assembled pen.

It's the Apollo Infinity fountain pen in chrome, wrapped in HRB from Matt (WMM).


----------



## bench1holio (Jan 6, 2013)

awsome!..... love that HRB....


----------



## Mrfish55 (Jan 6, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## BangleGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> Finally got the CA finish shined up on the Honduras Rosewood Burl pieces I turned several weeks ago today, very happy with the assembled pen.
> 
> It's the Apollo Infinity fountain pen in chrome, wrapped in HRB from Matt (WMM).




Now that is a sweet pen! Nicely done.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jan 7, 2013)

Now that is top notch.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you all 

This was actually "the rehearsal" for a pen that I'm going to make for a good friend.

He requested the finest HRB I could get my hands on and solid sterling silver components (which I've got on order from Mike at Silver Pen Parts.) I'm really looking forward to making that one -- got spare tubes on order too, with all that's on the line I reckon I'll need a  backup plan


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 7, 2013)

beautiful pen.  
Make sure to get in on the pen exchange. http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=4478


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 7, 2013)

Final Strut said:


> beautiful pen.
> Make sure to get in on the pen exchange. http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=4478



Thanks ... I thought seriously about joining in the pen exchange, but for a number of reasons it doesn't work for me. I will follow the results thread(s) with interest


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 9, 2013)

burlguy72 said:


> Very Nice looking Pen... Sounds like you really get into your finishing.. Looks nice.. Cory..



Thanks Cory.

The way I see it, I'm obligated to do all I can to allow the beauty of the wood to display at its best -- anything less would be a terrible waste.


----------



## Hubert (Jan 10, 2013)

Now that is one pretty pen - very well done.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks, Hubert


----------



## BarbS (Jan 11, 2013)

That's a gorgeous pen. Very well done!


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks Barb :thanx:


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 20, 2013)

You sure did that beautiful piece of Honduras Rosewood Burl justice with great Form, Fit and Finish!
Really stands out dressed up in that Chrome Apollo Infinity.
Well done. 

Les


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 20, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> You sure did that beautiful piece of Honduras Rosewood Burl justice with great Form, Fit and Finish!
> Really stands out dressed up in that Chrome Apollo Infinity.
> Well done.
> 
> Les



Thanks Les ...


----------

